# ISO German recipes



## TanyaK (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm doing a German menu for DH for date night tomorrow evening. Thinking of doing a German sausage casserole, potato salad and maybe German style green beans. Anyone got any great German ideas/recipes for me ?


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 12, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> I'm doing a German menu for DH for date night tomorrow evening. Thinking of doing a German sausage casserole, potato salad and maybe German style green beans. Anyone got any great German ideas/recipes for me ?


 
You can make spaetzle with some butter and chives. They are delicious!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

How about a selection of sausages with some good mustards on the side, warm German potato salad, & green beans with spaetzle, & sauerkraut or cooked red cabbage.?

Or how about Chicken (or veal or pork) Schnitzel?  Pounded bread chicken cutlets topped with anchovies, capers, lemon juice, & fried eggs - with the same accompaniments.


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 12, 2008)

I have made this recipe several times.  It's also great for parties because it can be made an hour or so ahead and eaten at room temp.

*Zwiebelkuchen (Onion Pie)*
 
4-5 slices bacon 
2 cups yellow onions, chopped
2 large eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 T. all purpose flour
Salt and pepper to taste
1 9” pie shell
 
Preheat oven to 400°F.
Cook the bacon, but the bacon is not too crisp.
Drain off most of the fat.
Add the onions and sauté until softened.
Set aside and cool.
Beat the eggs.
Add the sour cream.
Add the flour, salt and pepper.
Prick the bottom of the pie shell several times with a fork. 
Spread the onions and bacon in the bottom of the pie shell.
Spread the sour cream mixture over the top.
Bake 15 minutes. 
Reduce heat to 350°F and bake another 15 minutes or until pie is browned.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 12, 2008)

Konigsburger Klopse
Maultaschen


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> ...
> Or how about Chicken (or veal or pork) Schnitzel?...



Schnitzel is what I was thinking too. Don't forget good old dark German beer. 

I think we had a thread here about German foods.

P.S. Yeap, I jsut went and searched, we have a whole bunch of threads about German foods.


----------



## DaleFlinch (Nov 13, 2008)

Schnitzel is a great option...maybe with a potato salad, yummy...can't get more german than that


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all - realized I'm not going to have as much time as I thought so I cheated and went to the German deli - bought rye bread and smoked teewurst pate to start with, spatzle - which even if I had the time I don't think I would ever attempt to make - looks way to complicated, potato kartoffel salat and the ingredients for the main dish - German sausages with sauerkraut - you basically fry onion and add Bratwurst,Frankfurters and apple pieces, sauteeing until golden. You then add the sauerkraut,smoked pork, smoked ham, brown sugar, bay leaves, white wine, juniper berries,caraway seeds,salt and pepper and then bake for 40-50 minutes. Going to serve that with the spaetzle and potato salad. I copied and pasted the onion pie though - sounds delicious !


----------



## DaleFlinch (Nov 13, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Thanks all - realized I'm not going to have as much time as I thought so I cheated and went to the German deli - bought rye bread and smoked teewurst pate to start with, spatzle - which even if I had the time I don't think I would ever attempt to make - looks way to complicated, potato kartoffel salat and the ingredients for the main dish - German sausages with sauerkraut - you basically fry onion and add Bratwurst,Frankfurters and apple pieces, sauteeing until golden. You then add the sauerkraut,smoked pork, smoked ham, brown sugar, bay leaves, white wine, juniper berries,caraway seeds,salt and pepper and then bake for 40-50 minutes. Going to serve that with the spaetzle and potato salad. I copied and pasted the onion pie though - sounds delicious !




You just made me miss Germany even more!

Good choices though!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 13, 2008)

How abou next time rouladen mit spatzle und rotkraut


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 13, 2008)

as much as i like onions i'll bet i'll just love that pie.

thanx


----------



## TanyaK (Nov 14, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> How abou next time rouladen mit spatzle und rotkraut



Just googled rouladen(along with Maultasche and _Konigsburger Klopse) _and it all looks amazing! Will definitely be cooking a lot more German food from now on !  Last night's dinner came out great ! Thanks all!


----------



## flukx (Nov 14, 2008)

All very good ideas! Might I suggest another one - a Winter Specialty - Wurst and Gruenkohl (bratwurst with kale). This is very traditional winter food here. I dont have a recipe on hand, but essentially you cook the well shredded kale with onions, fresh ham, mustard, simmer some fattier type of sausage (i tend to use the German "knacker" variety, similar to kielbasa, I guess), and serve it with boiled potatoes which you kind of mash into the kale on your plate. I love this dish and kale is extremely healthy.


----------



## cara (Nov 14, 2008)

well, spaetzle are one of the easiest things to do - just hard to describe how to do it best 

But Rouladen with spaetzle and Rotkohl are very common in our house ;o)


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 14, 2008)

*To German or not to*

Congratulations TanyaK - excellent choices. Actually spatzel is very easy to make. I don't have one of those spatzel makers so I do it the old way, lather the dough on the back of a cookie sheet and with a metal egg turner flip little pieces off into boiling water. Not too many, need to experiment so they are all reasonably together in each "flipping". Put on a chef show for yourself after you have practiced one. 

The other day I was thinking about spatzel and bought a box of premade pastry spatzel - add to boiling water type thing. Awful is the only word I can use. Spatzel done correctly, well they are an excellent part of any German menu! Good luck!


----------



## cara (Nov 15, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Congratulations TanyaK - excellent choices. Actually spatzel is very easy to make. I don't have one of those spatzel makers so I do it the old way, lather the dough on the back of a cookie sheet and with a metal egg turner flip little pieces off into boiling water. Not too many, need to experiment so they are all reasonably together in each "flipping". Put on a chef show for yourself after you have practiced one.



described perfect! ;o)
Exactly the words I missed


----------



## mitmondol (Nov 19, 2008)

Rouladen yammm! But I would make Serviettenknoedel to go with those .


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 19, 2008)

Some sous chef on Iron Chef the other night was making Spatzel by mashing the dough through what looked like a perforated baking sheet. It was a quick shot, but it looked like he was using the bottom of a pan in swirling motions to force the dough through in little pieces.
Now I am all psyched to explore German cuisine... everything mentioned so far sounds 
pretty darn tasty!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2008)

flukx said:


> All very good ideas! Might I suggest another one - a Winter Specialty - Wurst and Gruenkohl (bratwurst with kale). This is very traditional winter food here. I dont have a recipe on hand, but essentially you cook the well shredded kale with onions, fresh ham, mustard, simmer some fattier type of sausage (i tend to use the German "knacker" variety, similar to kielbasa, I guess), and serve it with boiled potatoes which you kind of mash into the kale on your plate. I love this dish and kale is extremely healthy.



Oh my - I've copied this for definite future dinner!!!! 

I love kale too and put it in almost all my soups when suitable!


----------

